# APOLLO IS BACK!!!



## Kelite (Feb 25, 2021)

,

After an agonizing three months of regrouping after the devastating fire, Apollo is making steel gobos with brand new equipment again!!! 

Custom and stock steel gobos, PrintScenic plastic gobos and DesignScapes are in full production!


----------



## Lextech (Feb 25, 2021)

Great news!


----------



## cbrandt (Feb 25, 2021)

Awesome! Great job guys.


----------



## Kelite (Feb 25, 2021)

And we're testing new inks and substrates with our PrintScenic line of plastic and glass gobos today-


----------



## RonHebbard (Feb 25, 2021)

Kelite said:


> And we're testing new inks and substrates with our PrintScenic line of plastic and glass gobos today-


Any estimate when your custom printed / custom sized & shaped gels will be available [Feel free to verbally whip me severely]. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## almorton (Feb 25, 2021)

Just saw this on BR and hopped on here to congratulate you. Excellent speedy turnaround. Well done.


----------



## TimMc (Feb 25, 2021)

Keith, this is excellent and welcome good news! Apollo will be back to full capability right on time for the return of shows and events. Congratulations to the entire Apollo team.


----------



## theatricalmatt (Feb 26, 2021)

Huzzah!


----------



## Amiers (Feb 26, 2021)

TimMc said:


> Keith, this is excellent and welcome good news! Apollo will be back to full capability right on time for the return of shows and events. Congratulations to the entire Apollo team.



Work??!?!?


----------



## BillESC (Feb 26, 2021)

Fantastic.


----------



## Kelite (Feb 26, 2021)

RonHebbard said:


> Any estimate when your custom printed / custom sized & shaped gels will be available [Feel free to verbally whip me severely].
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard


I can tell you the first line of filters will likely be diffusions followed by color correction transmissions, as LED fixtures seem to lean more towards those products. I can't give you a definite production timeline, however, as we are working through a backlog of gobo related orders at the moment.


----------



## Kelite (Feb 26, 2021)

Amiers said:


> Work??!?!?
> View attachment 21577


All fingers crossed on this as well!!!


----------



## Kelite (Feb 26, 2021)

almorton said:


> Just saw this on BR and hopped on here to congratulate you. Excellent speedy turnaround. Well done.


Thank you, amorton, we are so excited to be making gobos again for those who have been able to break the stranglehold on our live event industry!


----------



## Kelite (Feb 26, 2021)

TimMc said:


> Keith, this is excellent and welcome good news! Apollo will be back to full capability right on time for the return of shows and events. Congratulations to the entire Apollo team.


Thank you so much, Tim. Working from our temporary space for the next year or so has been an interesting experience. Instead of turning right down our 'old street', I proceed an additional two miles and turn left. Unusual but very welcomed!


----------



## Kelite (Mar 3, 2021)

Experimenting with a new PrintScenic process which allows custom PrintScenic plastic gobos to be used in ETC Source Four Lustr series 2 fixtures. This fixture had been considered too hot for use with PrintScenic before, but our new equipment has it nailed down!


----------



## dvsDave (Mar 4, 2021)

Kelite said:


> Experimenting with a new PrintScenic process which allows custom PrintScenic plastic gobos to be used in ETC Source Four Lustr series 2 fixtures. This fixture had been considered too hot for use with PrintScenic before, but our new equipment has it nailed down!


Is it a different plastic or thickness or a different bonding agent in the printer? Just curious.


----------



## bdkdesigns (Mar 4, 2021)

Kelite said:


> Experimenting with a new PrintScenic process which allows custom PrintScenic plastic gobos to be used in ETC Source Four Lustr series 2 fixtures. This fixture had been considered too hot for use with PrintScenic before, but our new equipment has it nailed down!



Have you tried with other fixtures too? The Elation WW and CW IP fixtures were also too hot for them.


----------



## TimMc (Mar 4, 2021)

dvsDave said:


> Is it a different plastic or thickness or a different bonding agent in the printer? Just curious.



If he tells you, he'll have to put you in the circuit... and you don't wanna be in the circuit, capiche?


----------



## Kelite (Mar 4, 2021)

dvsDave said:


> Is it a different plastic or thickness or a different bonding agent in the printer? Just curious.



Sorry for the delay, Dave- been busy!

We have a new high res printer which uses a different mix 'o inks and bonding agents. I'll admit that the ETC Lustr Series 2 was too hot for our product before, but now we've got it nailed. After over 30 hours in the Lustr 2, the PrintScenic looks almost new!


----------



## Kelite (Mar 4, 2021)

bdkdesigns said:


> Have you tried with other fixtures too? The Elation WW and CW IP fixtures were also too hot for them.



If you have these fixtures I'll send samples of our new PrintScenic for you to test. Just let me know!


----------



## ACTSTech (Mar 4, 2021)

TimMc said:


> If he tells you, he'll have to put you in the circuit... and you don't wanna be in the circuit, capiche?



People who get nosy might get arsoned themselves...

I'M JOKING!!!!!!

Welcome back, Apollo. Hopefully the time spent reconstructing and rebuilding builds an even stronger brand. Now, if the rest of us can just start using those products, we'd be set.


----------



## BillESC (Mar 8, 2021)

Ordered a custom steel gobo today for a wedding. Perhaps things are improving.


----------



## RonHebbard (Mar 8, 2021)

BillESC said:


> Ordered a custom steel gobo today for a wedding. Perhaps things are improving.


Improving for Apollo; for the groom, perhaps not so much. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## Kelite (Mar 10, 2021)

BillESC said:


> Ordered a custom steel gobo today for a wedding. Perhaps things are improving.


Thank you so much for the business, Bill.
Looks like FedEx delivery will be tomorrow end of day-

*Scheduled delivery:
Thursday, March 11, 2021 by end of day*


----------



## Kelite (Mar 10, 2021)

Apollo standard pattern ME-3410 Mary in an M size projected in an ETC Source Four Jr.
NEW medical lasers produce some crazy high resolution steel gobos!


----------



## Kelite (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## macsound (Mar 10, 2021)

Kelite said:


> View attachment 21654
> 
> 
> Apollo standard pattern ME-3410 Mary in an M size projected in an ETC Source Four Jr.
> NEW medical lasers produce some crazy high resolution steel gobos!


What kind of crazy things is the medical industry doing with lasers that can cut steel for gobos? Internal tattoos burned into my chest cavity during open-heart surgery?


----------



## Kelite (Mar 10, 2021)

macsound said:


> What kind of crazy things is the medical industry doing with lasers that can cut steel for gobos? Internal tattoos burned into my chest cavity during open-heart surgery?


Well....
When I had three stents inserted into my heart last March they were little, tiny titanium jobs. The machines we have make those little guys-


----------



## BillESC (Mar 10, 2021)

Bet that cost a pretty penny....


----------



## RonHebbard (Mar 10, 2021)

BillESC said:


> Bet that cost a pretty penny....


Likely more profitable than printed gel; perhaps this is a new direction for Apollo / Blue Pony? 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## BillESC (Mar 11, 2021)

About to place my second custom wedding gobo.


----------



## tjrobb (Mar 12, 2021)

Also, cauterization of blood vessels. CO2 lasers are fun.


----------



## TimMc (Mar 12, 2021)

tjrobb said:


> Also, cauterization of blood vessels. CO2 lasers are fun.



I miss the water cooled argon lasers of last century... /nudge, wink


----------



## RonHebbard (Mar 12, 2021)

TimMc said:


> I miss the water cooled argon lasers of last century... /nudge, wink


Agreed and understood; they were pretty but had zero ability to manufacture precise stents. 
I'm forecasting a whole new and profitable product line for Apollo and / or Blue Pony. 
Think *POSITIVE!! *
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## TimMc (Mar 12, 2021)

RonHebbard said:


> Agreed and understood; they were pretty but had zero ability to manufacture precise stents.
> I'm forecasting a whole new and profitable product line for Apollo and / or Blue Pony.
> Think *POSITIVE!! *
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard


When they figure out how to get Teflon® to stick to itself we'll have "Print-a-stent" 3d plans posted at Github. 

I think there are several markets for half tone gobos. Theater (scenic, special visual FX w/o a video projector), HoW, atmostpheric/environmental in retail and dining, signage and branding. Some of the use cases will be more price sensitive than others but costs are material, design time (making sure all the parts will stay connected/structural integrity/longevity) and the time put on the laser head. I'm sure the design for any metal gobo is not trivial but half tones would change the dynamic of durability.


----------



## BillESC (Mar 19, 2021)

Custom weddng gobo shipping soon.


----------



## ndp (Apr 22, 2021)

Anxiously awaiting the restocking of the SmartMove rotator! Will be ordering as soon as we are able. Glad to hear all is well.


----------

